# UK scariest debt collector



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

not a bad watch. a bit like 'the taxman' but more interesting. Wouldnt want his lot knocking on my door for any reason....


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

part 2 for you lazy fuks


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

shauns my hero


----------



## danaamer (Feb 16, 2012)

unreal watch!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

So it's a big gangster who goes around raping people and butch slapping them, then asking to have a cup of tea with them?

Oh I'm SO happy I'm engaged


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

that skinhead got slapped the fvck up


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> that skinhead got slapped the fvck up


He was terrified lol. Amazing watch, would love to watch a full length documentary on that if there is one.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

The little guy with the guy with the tats that got slapped Is dead now! And the guy who got slapped , I know him he's a mate of mine he's sound as fcuk tbh


----------



## APB (Nov 11, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> The little guy with the guy with the tats that got slapped Is dead now! And the guy who got slapped , I know him he's a mate of mine he's sound as fcuk tbh


DF is dead?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> The little guy with the guy with the tats that got slapped Is dead now! And the guy who got slapped , I know him he's a mate of mine he's sound as fcuk tbh


I know em both too. Stu's a good lad


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

Thank f*** council dont have these debt collectors think id pay these men


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> He was terrified lol. Amazing watch, would love to watch a full length documentary on that if there is one.


Ha yea but he's not soft by any means it's just cause that old has been has ruthless contacts mate that's why


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> I know em both too. Stu's a good lad


Yea man were u from?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I dont know any of them, but i had a feeling the big skin head, would beat the crap out of the older guys one on one, without any gang members coming after him, it looked like he wanted to hit the old fella, but thought better of it


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

People may not like his methods but hes certainly a man of principal.....fair play to him.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone here train in that gym?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

pea head said:


> People may not like his methods but hes certainly a man of principal.....fair play to him.


Been helped out myself by people like him when i lived in Manchester, lets just say a friend i went to school with knows all the right people


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Anyone got his contact number, I lent my mate a score 2 months ago and he keeps palming me off for it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

great docu


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone here train in that gym?


Nar I'd probably get filled in for dropping protein farts in there!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't doubt for the moment the guys not someone to be messed with... but you have to take stuff like this with a pinch of salt. I mean I'm sure most of it's true, but how much it was dramatised is anyone's guess.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fcuk having him after you !!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets be honest it was a very poor attempt at glorifying gangsterism, though I don't doubt their toughness it was a blatant "look at me" documentary full of self harmers with mental disorders that give steroid users a bad name.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

lukeee said:


> Lets be honest it was a very poor attempt at glorifying gangsterism, though I don't doubt their toughness it was a blatant "look at me" documentary full of self harmers with mental disorders that give steroid users a bad name.


they dont advocate steroids at any point in it do they? in fact its probably the opposite!

plus look at some of VICE's other documentaries. they do some pretty interesting stuff all from a very down to earth perspective


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers mate. Will watch this later when I'm at home. Love documentaries like this lol.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Bump for later


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

ouch - certainly would pay up if they came a knocking - but as with all docs - it does make me wonder how much is put on - who the f*k in their right mind who double cross him and flog gear in his gym

so he got a couple of bitch slaps for the trouble - i think we would have got more than that - there again - he got 2 grand for the bother

always makes me wonder when you see these tougher than tough guys - would they eye up other tougher than tough guys you see in other docs etc

well someone let me know - very difficult to see from under the table


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it just me that still wouldn't pay em? Lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> they dont advocate steroids at any point in it do they? in fact its probably the opposite!


ha... I'm pretty sure he would have his finger in some sort of pie when it comes to selling them (he's always going to say differently on cam though). That's why he wanted paying.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

ERIC3VIKING said:


> ouch - certainly would pay up if they came a knocking - but as with all docs - it does make me wonder how much is put on - who the f*k in their right mind who double cross him and flog gear in his gym
> 
> so he got a couple of bitch slaps for the trouble - i think we would have got more than that - there again - he got 2 grand for the bother
> 
> ...


look at ross kemp when he meets steven french. hes really mild mannered, and very well spoken, but the guy is notorious for shootings, armed robberies, extortion, violence etc. but that doesnt come across when he is interviewed. What they show you is probably quite far from what actually goes on.

the guy who was pushing gear in his gym was his mate so I doubt he would have done him over too much? got a few slaps and agreed to pay up 1k for it.

hard to say really. check the cctv footage at the end when they do that 'bully' in. looks legit to me!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Evening viewing sorted.... NIce one guys!


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

never bite the hand that feeds ya :crying:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

I reckon the taxman would do him!


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

steven 'the devil' french, for anyone who doesnt know him


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> The little guy with the guy with the tats that got slapped Is dead now! And the guy who got slapped , I know him he's a mate of mine he's sound as fcuk tbh


I'm confused? Which ones dead? The little one who stood by the door in the office?


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting watch, better than I thought it'd be


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> I'm confused? Which ones dead? The little one who stood by the door in the office?


yeh Davey, not the lad with the tattoo on his face


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> yeh Davey, not the lad with the tattoo on his face


How? Did he just "dissapear" ?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Thing is though In all honesty if he came knocking at my door without the reputation that follows him I'd have no quarms In kicking his head in he's hardly threatening or scary really is he. I'd be more worried about that mentally ill blokes reaction if you tw4tted him as I reakon he'd be dangerously unpredictable


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> they dont advocate steroids at any point in it do they? in fact its probably the opposite!
> 
> plus look at some of VICE's other documentaries. they do some pretty interesting stuff all from a very down to earth perspective


I never said they did mate but just looking at them and listening to them certainly doesn't paint a particularly pretty picture of people that use.

Obviously if anyone finds these people interesting and worthy of looking up to then they would see them in a different light but what ever way you dress it up its just grown men showing off about there gangster exploits and slapping people about.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Thing is though In all honesty if he came knocking at my door without the reputation that follows him I'd have no quarms In kicking his head in he's hardly threatening or scary really is he. I'd be more worried about that mentally ill blokes reaction if you tw4tted him as I reakon he'd be dangerously unpredictable


Yep, he looked and sounded like an absolute loon!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Ben_Dover said:


> How? Did he just "dissapear" ?


nothing sinister mate, an accident from what I got told


----------



## HammerHarris (Apr 28, 2013)

Grant mitchell would sort them and his bruv


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Snore... Mouth-breathing brain-dead hard men...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Good morales taken too far tbh.

Everythings simple and eye for an eye kind of mentality +1 lol


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

I was more interested if they were going to clean that yard up. F that!!!

I'm sure he is a lovely man who only does harm to his own kind blah blah. (Don't tell him I said that)


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

i think you'd just pay up if you had that nutter on your doorstep... lol even the skin head with the tattoo on his face looked pretty hard, not someone i'd like to have a run in with either, but even he sh1t his self. fair play to him, it takes a certain person to be able to do it and a long time to build up that kind of respect but i'd imagine its a life of forever looking over your shoulder


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Watched all of this last night! wasn't quiet what I was expecting if am honest, however thought it was interesting and shaun was a good down to earth scouse lad who just took no s*** good on him as well. although like previously posted it seemed more as if they was glamourising the whole debtcollecter plazzy wannabe gangster lifestyle. thought it was funny how that so called right hand man of his with the tat slapped cross his kite was hilarious the way he said on cam ''he's like me dad'' then goes and sharks him ahaha caught a joke from that, felt sorry for that loon though proper lost it him i'd defo be more shook of him then shaun or that tatted stu can tell 100% HEAD GONE however something similar to this don't think he's much as a debt collector as much more of a taxman like Stephen French this geezer seems ta be the part if you ask me handy fella


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Youngstarz said:


> Watched all of this last night! wasn't quiet what I was expecting if am honest, however thought it was interesting and shaun was a good down to earth scouse lad who just took no s*** good on him as well. although like previously posted it seemed more as if they was glamourising the whole debtcollecter plazzy wannabe gangster lifestyle. thought it was funny how that so called right hand man of his with the tat slapped cross his kite was hilarious the way he said on cam ''he's like me dad'' then goes and sharks him ahaha caught a joke from that, felt sorry for that loon though proper lost it him i'd defo be more shook of him then shaun or that tatted stu can tell 100% HEAD GONE however something similar to this don't think he's much as a debt collector as much more of a taxman like Stephen French this geezer seems ta be the part if you ask me handy fella


the difference is though the guy you just posted up is a fukin mong. I saw it the other day and if i remember correctly the video says:

1. hes 22stone

2. trains 3 times a day

3. had over 1000 fights and not lost a single one

4. hes ripped someones eye out, and bit off their nose...then gave it them back

5. he eats 12000 calories plus per day

6. he drinks 8 pints of milk

it is completely stylised for tv and most of it is daft


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

i would 100% believe steven french and this shaun guy get up to the stuff they talk about. they look mental, roll in big circles, and they have been put away. The other guy is just a nutter who is like a comedy version of himself, sniffed off his head


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonder if the rapist "dom" he mentions is the big chutney ferret from manchester dom noonan?


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

That scouse fella is a smart guy, nice bit of advertising for his services.

Call me cynical but him giving that skin head a bitch slap seemed like that scenario was more staged for the camera but nether the less its done its job.

He reminds me of the bouncer in dead mans cards.


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

The thing that would worry me about the mental one that was sexually abused is if he would cut his own face open what would he do to you...


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

He needs to make sure he doesn't knock on chuck norris's door by mistake otherwise he will be in a world of it!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> thought it was funny how that so called right hand man of his with the tat slapped cross his kite was hilarious the way he said on cam ''he's like me dad'' *then goes and sharks *him ahaha caught a joke from that


What does this mean??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What does this mean??


something to do with swimming


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> something to do with swimming


Thought so, playing tricks on him the little rascal.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> What does this mean??


ahaha it means to backstab someone or to betray them mate.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> ahaha it means to backstab someone or to betray them mate.


Aaaaaa thought it might be but wasn't sure, not that hip any more,lol.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah i bet it is.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its funny how he thinks they are all one unit that look out for eachother, then his next in command fcuks him over a day later lol

that sums up people like that, that move in those circles. they would all fcuk eachother over in a heartbeat


----------



## morgz129 (May 4, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Anyone here train in that gym?


I have trained in that gym when working in warrington, its good actually the people there are good, easy to talk to people


----------



## GM-20 (Feb 5, 2009)

Lets hope RBS don't employ him.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who is gonna tell the bald dude that he should build a base first before he jumps on steroids?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Interesting watch seen as there's fouk all on tv. Wouldn't say any of it was staged for tv coz I know people just like that, that probably know them guys well. Nothing is good about it and now i have a son and watching him grow up i wish i never knew about the things that go on in the underworld and god hope my son grows up not knowing sh¡t like that and leads a normal quite life.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> not a bad watch. a bit like 'the taxman' but more interesting. Wouldnt want his lot knocking on my door for any reason....


Watching this i didn't think celebrity baker Paul Hollywood was that much of a head case coz he didn't seem to come across like that on the bbc program The Great British Bake Off 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

1010AD said:


> Watching this i didn't think celebrity baker Paul Hollywood was that much of a head case coz he didn't seem to come across like that on the bbc program The Great British Bake Off
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


fukin reps lol. been desperately trying to think who he reminds me of!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Watching this i didn't think celebrity baker Paul Hollywood was that much of a head case coz he didn't seem to come across like that on the bbc program The Great British Bake Off
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Fvcking hell! lol, he'd be able to knock seven shades of sh!t out of you then make you a homemade scone after :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Edinburgh said:


> Fvcking hell! lol, he'd be able to knock seven shades of sh!t out of you then make you a homemade scone after :lol:


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: Nice1


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

has he got a job baking on the side?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

damn didnt read the last page lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

KRSOne said:


> fukin reps lol. been desperately trying to think who he reminds me of!


Hey you never know it could be Paul Hollywood's brother that he'd rather not want people knowing about. They look like twins and their both scousers


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

do you think he needs anger management :innocent:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I'm late on this but yeh I've only been living in Warrington a year so don't have a clue who half these guys are but the video is the talk of the town at the moment lol a few people in my gym had things to say about it which I'm not gonna write but will say from what I've been told is half of them are fake wanna be's and a few the real deal

That's just from what I've heard

But never trained there and don't intend to after watching this haha that's one way of not to run your business putting off potential customers, already trained at a gym with gangsters and wanna be's


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

Good watch that


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

That gym looks ****


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

It's not just a gym mate it's a community centre.

You get slapped up and then have a cup of tea


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I live in warrington but didn't grow up hear,after watching this vid I don't think

I would train there,it's not the best advertising for new gym members


----------



## Enhance (Jul 18, 2013)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I live in warrington but didn't grow up hear,after watching this vid I don't think
> 
> I would train there,it's not the best advertising for new gym members


It is on their website as the promotional video


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Enhance said:


> It is on their website as the promotional video


Fukc me ,it's good promotion for his debt collecting company but not a gym


----------



## piggysmalls (Feb 17, 2014)

Not everyone in there is like that. The bloke with the long grey hair doing some sparring got me into training when I was 16. He used to take a circuits session for our rugby team at O'Malleys gym, he used to be the S&C coach at Warrington Wolves and at 50+ now hes as fit as anyone I know and in great nick.

It used to be a good BB gym but I believe they do alot more boxing in there nowadays.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Leeds89 said:


> He was terrified lol. Amazing watch, would love to watch a full length documentary on that if there is one.


I think that's part one and two posted there mate, its on vice.com or vice.co.uk


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Awww not the **** again lol was actually thinking of watching it later aswel think I might


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

Love the bit in the gym with the steroids lol, doesn't give a **** they're being sold in his gym as long as he gets a share haha


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Apparently that guy is the proper real deal. The shorter of the two lads in the gym was found dead a few weeks later!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

digitalis said:


> Apparently that guy is the proper real deal. The shorter of the two lads in the gym was found dead a few weeks later!


Had **** all to do with the owner


----------



## adammiller36 (Mar 16, 2016)

The lad who sadly passed away fell from a balcony in pretty tragic circumstances, I remember reading about it in the news. He was only a young lad too.

The gym itself though is great. Good atmosphere, decent people around you and good machines and free-weights. £2.50 a pop too is well worth it. Up until recently it had an MMA bit and still has a boxing and kickboxing coach deal there too.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone know what happened to Tony the rat?


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

@drwae if doing the doors starts getting old you should get into debt collection.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

lewdylewd said:


> @drwae if doing the doors starts getting old you should get into debt collection.


 Just the thought of thats got me paying my bills on time!


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

A mate of mine knows Sean from back in the day when they worked the doors together. I didn't know he knew him till I spotted him on his Facebook friends. Told me a few stories that made the documentary look like a Disney tale


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

united said:


> A mate of mine knows Sean from back in the day when they worked the doors together. I didn't know he knew him till I spotted him on his Facebook friends. Told me a few stories that made the documentary look like a Disney tale


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

SwoleTip said:


>


 Basically he's proper hard. Not just hard...proper hard.


----------

